# iPhone et connexion TV (en déplacement)



## ibabar (13 Novembre 2016)

_Des fils de discussion existent sur les solutions « à domicile » pour connecter TV et devices (iPhone, iPad, Mac). Je souhaite ouvrir le débat sur nos besoins et les solutions « en déplacement » (hors domicile)._

_*Mes besoins:*_
Faire apparaître sur un (grand) écran (de TV) des contenus stockés sur mes devices (pour ma part un iPhone 7 Plus et dans une moindre mesure un MacBook 12’’).
Certains contenus sont en local (des vidéos que j’ai transféré vers mon iPhone dans une app de lecture dédiée comme VLC ou Infuse - les photos de ma photothèque), d’autres sont online (YouTube, Spotify/ Apple Music, films en streaming, Molotov TV).

_*Ma problématique:*_
Le réseau, le réseau et le réseau!! (et aussi la connexion internet).
En vacances (hôtel ou airBnB), le réseau wifi est souvent faible (éloignement du routeur) et la connexion internet aléatoire (dilution due au partage entre plusieurs utilisateurs, pays avec une vitesse ou une fiabilité très médiocre).
S’y ajoutent certaines situations particulières avec pas de connexion tout court (y compris parfois 4G ni même 3G: soit… coupé du monde: « à l’ancienne »).


_*Les solutions:
*_
_1. Fil-à-la-patte: câbles et adaptateurs_
Pourquoi faire compliquer quand on peut faire simple!?
Il y a tout sur l'iPhone: les apps connectées à internet, les contenus stockés en local et la prise lightning qui permet via un adaptateur de connecter à une TV. La solution filaire est toujours la meilleure et la plus fiable en terme de qualité. Aucun risque de lag, de décalage son/ image ou encore de problème lié à une quelconque configuration.
Je ne l'ai pas testée mais si l'image est à ce point réactive, on peut même imaginer utiliser son iPhone comme un mini-ordinateur en déplacement, à savoir pour taper du texte en lui adjoignant un vrai clavier bluetooth. Pour ceux qui sont portés à écrire, ça peut être au final plus confortable (vrai clavier, grand écran) qu'un iPad avec un clavier virtuel (et un écran posé à plat, bonjour les cervicales) ou qu'un iPhone avec une écriture aux pouces ou au doigt glissant (type clavier Swiftkey).





Mais cette solution n'est pas dénuée de défauts:
_ Sauf erreur, il s'agit de mirroring uniquement donc wysiwyg, en d'autres termes: impossible de faire autre chose avec votre iPhone.
_ Il faut un câble suffisamment long si on veut être confortablement installé dans un canapé ou un lit à 3 voire 4m de l'écran (or on m'a toujours dit que plus les câbles sont longs, moins bon sera le signal).
_ Accessoirement (!) le prix est exorbitant pour une solution so old school: 59€ l'adaptateur lightning/AV (HDMi), même si on n'est pas obligé de se fournir chez Apple (l'adaptateur officiel passe à 47€ chez Amazon...) + 50€ le câble Belkin de 5m (bon là franchement on peut trouver moins cher).
http://www.apple.com/fr/shop/produc...belkin-5-m?fnode=97&fs=f=cable&fh=458e%2B45c4
Mais en circuit officiel, ça fait l'ensemble à 109€ pour du câblage filaire!!
_ Dernier point: il faudra aussi charger l'iPhone (une sortie lightning répliquée est heureusement prévue sur l'adaptateur) car il sera actif en permanence et y compris au niveau de l'écran. _Je parle ici par supposition n'ayant jamais testé cette solution: merci aux usagers de me confirmer que l'écran reste allumé ou qu'il se grise façon Airplay quand l'adaptateur HDMi est pluggé!?_

_2. Sans fil: Apple TV (4)_
J'ai eu fait un voyage en emportant mon Apple TV. Associée à mon enceinte bluetooth, j'ai presque eu la sensation d'être chez moi puisque je pouvais avoir les mêmes habitudes et réflexes (hormis la taille et la qualité de l'écran pas terrible dans le airBnB que je louais).




Le revers de la médaille est que cet appareil géniallissime n'est pas prévu pour être nomade. Déjà il est lourd (500g avec télécommande et câbles), ensuite il faut des câbles (pas de chargement USB), mais avant tout il faut un réseau wifi connecté, de préférence connecté à internet et de préférence qui poutre un minimum.
Je ne reviens pas sur les avantages énormes de l'Apple TV (à commencer par la recopie Airplay), le forum est pleins de topics dédiés pour ceux qui hésitent encore à l'acheter (n'hésitez plus, d'autant qu'à part les adaptateurs, il n'y a pas de produit Apple moins cher! lol).

_3. Sans fil: Chromecast (2)_
Quel objet intéressant. Beaucoup s’évertuent à le mettre en concurrence avec l’Apple TV. Sans doute n’ont-ils jamais utiliser réellement d’Apple TV pour voir l’intérêt de la petite télécommande géniale et sans doute n’ont-ils jamais utiliser non plus de Chromecast pour voir à quel point l’iPhone chauffe (presque instantanément), faisant fondre sa batterie. Le charger est une solution mais on se retrouve à nouveau avec un fil à la patte et avoir un matériel qui chauffe autant sur une durée maintenue, je ne suis pas très fan: feriez-vous 500km d’autoroute avec l’aiguille du thermomètre moteur dans le rouge!?
Mais malgré certains défauts (notamment une fluidité et une réactivité moindre que l’Apple TV), le Chromecast a 2 atouts majeurs: son prix (39€) et son poids insignifiant (moins de 40g).




_*Il semblerait qu’on puisse utiliser le Chromecast sans connexion à un réseau en grugeant le device:*_
_*http://blogchromecast.blogspot.fr/2015/07/chromecast-sans-wifi-avec-son-smartphone.html?m=1*_
_*Globalement il s'agit de ne rien toucher à son Chromecast, de mettre son iPhone en partage de connexion (c’est donc l’iPhone qui devient le point d’accès wifi) et de renommer le réseau créé par le nom du réseau wifi habituel (par exemple « Réseau wifi domicile XX » comme le réseau idoine à domicile).
Les bidouillages Android permettent sans doute ça mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment renommer le réseau "partage de connexion" que mon iPhone nomme sous mon nom ("iPhone de XX")!?
C’est donc là le problème: l’iPhone ne peut pas à la fois être borne d’accès wifi et se connecter à lui-même!!! Or pour configurer le Chromecast, il faut le connecter à un réseau qu’il voit!*_

_*J’ai donc configurer le Chromecast depuis mon Mac. C’est encore plus facile que sur iPhone puisqu’il n’y a pas d’app Google Home à télécharger: cela se fait directement depuis le navigateur Chrome.
J’ai donc dû oublier mon réseau existant (sans quoi l’iPhone s’y connectait automatiquement dès le wifi activé). Et sur le Mac connecté au wifi du Chromecast (ça se passe comme ça pour la configuration initiale): je vois bien le réseau (en partage de connexion) de mon iPhone.
Le plus fort, c’est… que ça fonctionne!
J’ai pu lancer YouTube, Spotify ou encore Google Photos (à qui j’ai autorisé l’accès à ma photothèque donc qui « voit » mes photos et vidéos de la pellicule). En revanche: AllCast bug (voit mon Chromecast mais quand je l’active, une invitation de télécharger l’app s’affiche sur ma TV!?) et idem pour Infuse qui m’intéressait en premier plan dans ce montage (je vois l’icône Chromecast mais impossible de caster).
A cela s’ajoutent un temps de latence important (de l’ordre de 10 à 20’’) pour voir l’icône du Chromecast (et à nouveau le même temps à la déconnexion: par exemple quand je stoppe le casting sur Spotify, la musique s’arrête mais une page « d’accueil » affichant Spotify est toujours présente sur ma TV: les fonds d’écran en photos ne se réaffichent pas instantanément). L’autre gros défaut est qu’à nouveau l’iPhone chauffe beaucoup (c’est toujours le cas en modem distant).*_

En bref, une demi-solution d’autant qu’il faut au préalable avoir configuré son Chromecast sur un appareil tiers: si vous êtes en déplacement avec un écran + votre iPhone + le Chromecast « initialisé usine », il sera impossible d’effectuer cette configuration (l’iPhone étant un serpent qui se mord la queue dans ce cas).

_4. Un vrai disque dur, « mediacenterisé »_
Une astuce à la solution précédente serait d’opter pour un « routeur de voyage » agissant comme point d’accès pour le Chromecast et l’iPhone.
J’ai eu l’occasion de tester un tel matériel (un membre en parlait dans un autre topic) lorsque j’ai tenté de faire de l’iPad Pro 12.9’’ le remplaçant de mon ordinateur (quel blagueur ce Phil Schiller…!).
https://www.amazon.fr/Lecteur-RAVPo...&sr=8-2-spons&keywords=ravpower+filehub&psc=1




C’est le modèle de référence avec le HooToo:
https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B0...7_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=16ZDNBTVGJQRZ11HYQHD





Hormis l’avantage du prix contenu (40€), c’est un vrai couteau suisse: c’est aussi un chargeur d’appoint pour l’iPhone, un mini-NAS (et donc media-center) en lui adjoignant un support externe en USB (disque dur ou simple clef), et accessoirement ça permet de se plugger en RJ45 sur un réseau physique (la plupart des hôtels en sont encore équipés et ça a l’avantage d’être plus performant que leurs systèmes wifi dont les répétiteurs d’étage ne sont pas toujours top selon la chambre qu’on s’est vu attribuée).
Autant j’ai trouvé cette solution pourrie à domicile, de manière pérenne, digne d’un gadget pour geek boutonneux acheté chez un chinois de la rue Montgallet, avec une interface plus proche de W$95 que de W$XP… autant pour du « dépannage » en mobilité, why not.

Donc accouplé à un Chromecast, ça pourrait le faire.
Parce que le défaut est qu’il manque finalement une sortie HDMi pour brancher sur un écran.

L’autre vraie solution est donc un disque dur.
Il y a quelques mois, j’ai composé avec une clef USB acceptée par ma TV. Je la branchais à mon MacBook Air, j’ai balancé un film et je la branchais ensuite à ma TV.
A cela, il y a 4 problèmes:
_ La gestion des codecs car certains films passaient et d’autres non. Mieux vaut donc balancer plus de contenu que pas assez pour ne pas être en rade
_ Le volume de la clef (plutôt faible à l’heure où on peut bourrer un iPhone 128Go - voire 256 - de vidéos et aussi de musique ou de photo).
_ L’interface qui est celle de la TV, or si pour un film ça permet d’être passif une fois lancé, pour de la musique par exemple je préfère largement piloter ça depuis une app de mon iPhone que dans une arborescence de dossiers et fichiers qu’on utilise plus depuis fort longtemps (du côté pommé depuis qu’on a basculé de l’iPod à molette à l’iPod Touch je pense).
_ Last but not least: il faut que la TV soit équipée d’un port USB!! Or si le HDMi est bien généralisé, ce n’est pas toujours évident d’avoir un écran équipé d’un USB (ou même de pouvoir y accéder pour des écrans d’hôtel accrochés au mur par exemple), donc c’est la loterie…

La solution d’un média-center ne m’enchante pas plus que ça. Encore un petit boîtier à transporter avec son alim, sa télécommande et bien souvent un disque dur externe.
J’ai l’impression d’avoir une solution du passé à l’heure des smartphones, du streaming et d’Airplay.
Sans entrer dans les config de mini-PC, les sites de vente fourmillent de ces petits boîtiers aux prix entre 30 et 100€. Je laisse creuser ceux que ça intéresse. La seule vertu serait de pouvoir aussi y brancher une carte SD et donc de visionner les photos prises avec son appareil. Mais l’adaptateur lightning-SD fait bien le job (je l’avais acheté pour un iPad il y a qq années et il marche à présent sur l’iPhone), et les solutions sans fil dans ce domaine aussi deviennent la norme (la plupart des APN actuels sont wifi, sans parler de la possibilité d’une carte SD équipée de cette caractéristique: Eye-Fi).

La 3ème sous-option est un disque dur multimédia wifi.
http://www.lacie.com/fr/fr/personal/fuel/





Là aussi la foule de défauts est importante:
_ Le prix déjà: 200 à 300€ (avec certes de grosses capacités de 1 ou 2To)
_ Le poids (300g pour un LaCie Fuel + les câbles d’alim et HDMi)
_ Le disque dur qui est à plateaux et pas SSD or pour un appareil qu’on va sans cesse trimballer, je ne suis pas rassuré
_ L’alternative est intéressante en remplacement d’un disque dur perso mais cela revient à dire qu’on va en déplacement transporter toute sa « vie numérique » avec soi (y compris ses sauvegardes Time Machine) donc en cas de perte, de vol ou de détérioration…
_ Ces appareils (en tout cas le LaCie Fuel) fournissent leur propre réseau wifi. Ça signifie que l’iPhone ne peut pas se connecter à internet (sur un autre wifi, ça reste bien entendu possible en cellulaire sur 3G/4G mais décompté du forfait et suspensif à une réception là où on se trouve).
_ Ces appareils permettent de bien résoudre le problème de diffusion de contenus en local mais se coupent totalement du online, donc solution incomplète.
_ Pas de connection directe à la TV (?), donc il faut le coupler à une solution externe (comme un Chromecast) et ça tombe très bien puisqu’on la connecter au réseau wifi généré par le Fuel. On tiendrait donc là le combo « pas trop mauvais » (Fuel + Chromecast) pour une solution de réseau ad-hoc (avec le Fuel comme borne routeur).

_5. 1kg de vrai matériel_
Préférant écouter du son plutôt que du grésillement, j’emporte couramment une enceinte bluetooth: la Bose Soundlink (1). Et voilà que 500g s’ajoutent sur la balance…
Dès lors pourquoi ne pas opter pour au choix un MacBook 12’’ ou un iPad Pro qui me permettront de profiter de HP corrects pour qq MP3 d’ambiance dans une petite pièce ou d’un écran de taille raisonnable pour voir un film au lit? Sans parler de tous les usages plus larges de ces appareils (dessin ou écriture manuscrite au Pencil, éventuellement tri ou retouches photos/vidéo sur grand écran, grand clavier, jeux, lecture numérique plus confortable notamment pour des magazines ou des BD…etc).




Le MacBook est un peu extrême (et dans mon cas reviendrait à emporter mon ordinateur principal et unique) mais un iPad Pro 9.7’’ pèse 437g nu (sans SmartCover ni Pencil) mais coûte aussi 689€ nu…
A cela s’ajoute le caractère bancal: la Soundlink sonorise justement mon petit chez-moi et l’emporter en déplacement me permet de ne pas faire de concession sur la qualité puisque c’est la même.

_6. Et pourquoi pas emporter votre propre TV?_
Les écrans ont fait d’énormes progrès en terme de finesse et de poids: je m’en suis rendu compte quand j’ai déménagé un (assez) récent écran LG de 42’’ vs un (plutôt) vieil écran Sony de 20 ou 22’’ à la louche!
En TEC ça risque d’être encombrant. Restent la solution des vidéo-projecteurs et même plus particulièrement des pico-projecteurs.

Il y a bien les ersatz conceptuels du côté du bonhomme vert comme avec la tablette Lenovo Yoga Tab 3 Pro ou encore plus récemment avec le (flop commercial) du Moto(rola) Z et ses Mods:
https://www.motorola.fr/products/moto-mods/moto-insta-share-projector
Les pleureuses de jack auront noté que les Chinois ont eu le courage avant l’iPhone 7 de virer cette prise. Dommage dès lors qu’on ne puisse pas cumuler 2 Mods: voir un film sur le projecteur et écouter le son sur l’enceinte JBL.
A noter que ce Mod est à 349€.

Je n’ai pas fouillé énormément mais je suis tombé sur un pico-projecteur intéressant car gros comme une pomme, qui pèse 110g et surtout compatible… Airplay!!
https://www.amazon.fr/CB-100W-Proje...&qid=1479074247&sr=8-1&keywords=icodis+cb-100








Pas de spec si ce n’est une résolution dépassée. Mais pour voir un .avi de 700Mo ou balancer des vidéos YouTube sur grand écran, ça peut être suffisant.
N'oublions pas toutefois que l'autonomie totale n'existe pas non plus puisqu'il faudra trouver un mur blanc, propre, sans trop d'aspérités et éventuellement la possibilité d'occulter une lumière du jour trop forte.


_*Conclusion (provisoire):*_
En photo, on dit que « le meilleur appareil est celui qu’on a avec soi ». En partie pour ça que j’ai fait de l’iPhone mon appareil photo principal.

J’aime les solutions simples, minimalistes, faciles à mettre en oeuvre, mais aussi qualitatives.
J’ai essayé de faire aussi exhaustif que possible dans mon billet, et bien sûr mes problématiques ne sont pas les vôtres et donc le but est que chacun puisse entrevoir une gamme d’outil et de trouver celui le plus adapté à ses besoins.

Pour ma part j’apprécie de voyager léger et selon que je sois en déplacement en France (vive les 50Go du forfait Free), en Europe (vive le roaming 35j/ an/ pays et ses 5Go de data) ou à l’autre bout du Monde (dans ce cas, je considère qu’il faut être autonome: wifi et internet que je pourrais trouver ne seraient que du bonus), et selon aussi la durée du voyage, les solutions mobiles seront bien entendu différentes.
_La seule vraie conclusion est qu’il n’y a pas de solution universelle: l’idéal dans mon cas serait une Apple TV (et sa télécommande) mais avec le form-factor (à brancher directement dans le port HDMi de l’écran, donc invisible) et surtout le poids du Chromecast, en y adjoignant un port USB host sur lequel je pourrais brancher un disque dur externe (je prie tous les jours St-Pomme pour qu’Apple lève cette limitation et permette cela « à domicile ») et aussi qui pourrait agir en mode ad-hoc avec l’iPhone (un peu comme si l’Apple TV avait bouffé et digéré une Airport Express!)._


----------



## Ambresyl (20 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour,

J’ai lu votre solution concernant le chromecast. Le seul problème que j’ai c’est que je n’ai pas de wifi à part une wifi publique (Orange) et comme dit précédemment mon iPhone ne peut pas être en wifi et en partage de connexion. Du coup comment faire? Je n’ai pas compris le « wifi via la chrome cast » merci à vous, Ambre


----------

